# Natalie Portman walking with her boyfriend and a friend in Soho 6x



## Tokko (7 Juni 2008)

​


----------



## Stefan102 (23 Okt. 2010)

:thx: für die Bilder

Und wieder was grünes an ihr ... Und wieder ein Paparazzi 
Ich mag das grüne an ihr nicht und sie die Paparazzis nicht


----------

